# Offset smoker tips



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

I'm smoking my first brisket on my new old offset smoker this weekend and I was wondering if anybody had any tips on controlling the temperature and any other tips on it.


----------



## Displaced Texan (May 5, 2022)

What smoker? Any pics? That may be helpful. Every pit is unique and takes some experimenting to "dial it in".


----------



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> What smoker? Any pics? That may be helpful. Every pit is unique and takes some experimenting to "dial it in".


Yeah.


----------



## Displaced Texan (May 5, 2022)

Looks similar to my old Char Broil. Use sampler splits away from he cook chamber. I always kept the exhaust wide open and used the damper and door in combination to control temp. Wind and outside temp will cause variations, but typically I would keep the firebox door cracked open a few inches and control temp that way.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

Ok cool thanks!


----------



## Displaced Texan (May 5, 2022)

You bet. And unless it has some baffles or tuning plates added as modifications, with it being very thin sheet metal, your temp difference from top to bottom will be very stark. So, if you have a full pit, you will need to do some rotating or just factor in that the bottom racks will take much longer to cook.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

Ok. It doesn't have those and only has one grate. It's heavier duty metal too.


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (May 5, 2022)

keep the splits small as you can like around 2" diameter or less. You dont need a huge fire to keep the temperature. Once it comes up to temp and the steel heats up, you are just maintaining. If you arent preburning, I liked to open the door a few inches until the splits caught fire. This cut down on the thick ick smoke. Like they said above, keep exhaust pipe wide open and control air flow and temp thru the firebox vents. I had one very similar for many years until I upgraded. Good pit to learn on.


----------



## 1MoreFord (May 5, 2022)

I had one of those once.
I fueled it with lump charcoal.  I'd put plenty of lump in the firebox(almost full) and pour a chimney of lit lump on top of it like an offset Minion method.  Then I'd add chunks for flavor.  Doing that would actually allow for a minimal maintenance cook(think hours unattended) compared to adding splits every 30-40 minutes and produced some very good food.
I should have kept it.  BTW, it is not heavy metal compared to real stick burners.
As noted above, keep the exhaust open and control the airflow and thus the temp with the intake damper.
Don't cook brisket by time or to temp.  Cook it until it probes tender. Start checking for tender ~195°F.  It may take until 210° to be done.
Don't worry if your cooking temp is up 275-325°.  It will be fine.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

1MoreFord said:


> I had one of those once.
> I fueled it with lump charcoal.  I'd put plenty of lump in the firebox(almost full) and pour a chimney of lit lump on top of it like an offset Minion method.  Then I'd add chunks for flavor.  Doing that would actually allow for a minimal maintenance cook(think hours unattended) compared to adding splits every 30-40 minutes and produced some very good food.
> I should have kept it.  BTW, it is not heavy metal compared to real stick burners.
> As noted above, keep the exhaust open and control the airflow and thus the temp with the intake damper.
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## sacedbysapp (May 5, 2022)

And don’t trust the temp gauge that came with it.


----------



## bbqjefff (May 5, 2022)

sacedbysapp said:


> And don’t trust the temp gauge that came with it.


Don't worry. I won't. I have probes I can stick in there.


----------



## 617Smoker (Sep 6, 2022)

Not sure if this is still active but I have a question for the offset users who wrote in: in general, how often are you adjusting - venting or adding fuel-to keep temps within range? I an looking at a used Oklahoma Joe offset but am concerned that I won't have the time to tend to it. I don't need hands-off but I don't want to be tied to it all day.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Sep 6, 2022)

617Smoker said:


> Not sure if this is still active but I have a question for the offset users who wrote in: in general, how often are you adjusting - venting or adding fuel-to keep temps within range? I an looking at a used Oklahoma Joe offset but am concerned that I won't have the time to tend to it. I don't need hands-off but I don't want to be tied to it all day.


I think that is part of the deal with an offset.


----------



## Newglide (Sep 7, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I think that is part of the deal with an offset.


What he said. An offset you pretty much have to keep an eye on it. That's part of the art of it. If you don't like playing with fire and tinkering with it you're looking at the wrong smoker. You can work on your sides and things while it's cooking but it's not a set it and forget it.


----------



## rbnice1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Im still getting the hang of mine but it feels like for me I am adding wood about every 30 minutes.  I ussually dont have to do much more then that if my splits are the right size.  But pop up rain storms and wind can make it much more difficult. lol


----------



## Hockeydudde (Sep 9, 2022)

617Smoker said:


> Not sure if this is still active but I have a question for the offset users who wrote in: in general, how often are you adjusting - venting or adding fuel-to keep temps within range? I an looking at a used Oklahoma Joe offset but am concerned that I won't have the time to tend to it. I don't need hands-off but I don't want to be tied to it all day.


I just upgraded from an okj offset. The newer thinner metal version, 1/8 thick walls. I had to do something every 15 minutes maximum. Tried to check on it every 7 or so. I really had to stay on top of mine.

On the new one, 3/8 thick, I don't get to do something often enough! It's too low maintenance, lol. But playing with the fire is at least 50% of the fun for me.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 7, 2022)

Use real small splits of wood. Like stick size. And don't hesitate to use lump charcoal to get stable temps. Smaller offsets have trouble running all wood. A couple handfuls of lump now and then makes it a lot easier when you're working with a smaller smoker and firebox.


----------



## chp (Oct 7, 2022)

Displaced Texan said:


> I think that is part of the deal with an offset.


That’s my favorite part!


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 8, 2022)

rbnice1 said:


> Im still getting the hang of mine but it feels like for me I am adding wood about every 30 minutes.  I ussually dont have to do much more then that if my splits are the right size.  But pop up rain storms and wind can make it much more difficult. lol


That normal. Only big, heavy offsets (trailer size) can run 45-60 minutes between refueling. Most backyard or patio size offsets need more wood every 20-30 minutes. You can cheat with lump charcoal though and get 45 min between adding more wood and charcoal.


----------

